# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Inserting JAPANESE Characters

## k_sekhar_rao

Hi all,

I am inserting Japanese characters into the DB using SQL Plus, when i query the table i am surprise to see some junk characters.  But when i insert the same with the front end application, data in the DB is fine. I tried inserting Chinese characters in the same way, i mean using sql plus and didn't find any junk values in the DB. DB is UTF8. Japanese characters encoding type is "Shift JIS". Can any one suggest me regarding whether any settings (DB/Server) to be changed to support Japanes characters.....Could any one tell me which oracle versions support inserting Japanese characters.

Thanks,
sekhar

----------


## Philippe

Shekar,

I never worked with Japanese characters and thus Im only making asumption but I think you should consider the following :

1) NLS_CHARACTER_SET on the client side and in the DB : If they are the same on both sides theres no conversion. Check your client side NLS_LANG variable and issue a select on NLS_DATABASE_PARAMETERS to check this.
In addition, when you are testing with front end application and SQL + are you using the same terminal. I mean do SQL+ and front end applications are using the same client NLS settings? If they are using the same settings, theres  no reason that could d lead them to perform differently (except font.. see below).

2) Consider fonts used by the client application to insert/display. I assume that the font used by SQL+ and the front end application is not the same. Are you able to display Japanese character with the font used by SQL+ ? You need first to figure if its just a display problem or if theres really a character conversion problem.

3) Check with the dump function the character codes that are really inserted into the database when you use SQL+. If you are able to display the japanese characters in SQL+ (I mean in the insert statement) but the character code in the database are different then theres a NLS conversion. If so check NLS setting as mentionned previously.

Its quite difficult to give you a definitive answer but it would require more details such as you NLS settings, the OS version, your locale... and to perform some tests.

Hope this help

Philippe

----------

